# First Machine polish



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello all.

So I did my first vit of machine polishing today. The surface was quite orange peeled so I hit it with S3 and a cutting pad on the DA. I managed to get it quite a bit smoother with the edges of reflections looking a lot more crisp than before. But now I can see little dots in the paint. I've not seen it before so thought id check in. Should I keep going a try and get them out, or have I gone too far and should leave it be?

You can see it in the close up picture around the light reflection. But it spans the entire surface.
















Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Mate, the pics are so huge that you can't focus on them.
Might want to reduce them. :thumb:


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

BrianGT said:


> Hi Mate, the pics are so huge that you can't focus on them.
> 
> Might want to reduce them. :thumb:


Rgr. Thought if they was reduced it wouldn't show the tiny marks.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

How about cropped in a bit?









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Crackfox said:


> Rgr. Thought if they was reduced it wouldn't show the tiny marks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Medium is the best sizing on tapatalk 👌


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Another Buzz Aldrin quip inbound with those HUUUUUUUGE pics there Crackfox.


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Another Buzz Aldrin quip inbound with those HUUUUUUUGE pics there Crackfox.


How's that









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Crackfox said:


> How's that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Much better buddy.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd say that panel has been painted before to a poor standard. It looks like silicone in the paintwork to me. 

The trouble with hitting panels with a buffer is that you see more imperfections should there be any present...


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

NickA said:


> I'd say that panel has been painted before to a poor standard. It looks like silicone in the paintwork to me.
> 
> The trouble with hitting panels with a buffer is that you see more imperfections should there be any present...


That would make sense to me. I've always suspected a respray as the rear is quite orange peeled compared to the front.

So do you think I should leave alone at this point and live with pitting, or take it back some more and try to get it out?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, either fisheyes or solvent pops.
Whatever it is; it does appear to be within the paint or lacquer but looks too deep to be polished out.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I would say Nick is spot on now I can see it better.

It does look like silicone the way the "holes" look, more pitted than orange peel.

If you can live with it I might just give that a polish with a jewelling compound (S40 for example) and leave well alone. You won't know how deep the lacquer or paint is over the original paint. 
If it was a quick job they may have just flattened the original lacquer, hence silicone, applied a thin coat of paint and then lacquer on top. The problem is that if you machine away you may go through the new paint and hit the original lacquer and then you end up with a section of paint that won't blend in so you have a wear line. it looks awful!


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

BrianGT said:


> I would say Nick is spot on now I can see it better.
> 
> It does look like silicone the way the "holes" look, more pitted than orange peel.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks. It certainly looks better than it did over all now anyway. That wobbly look has all but gone. I've got some s17 to finish up with, then I'm putting on AG Ceramic UHD, so hopefully that will take a little of the edge of it. Fingers crossed I don't find any on other panels. Being white should mask it a little as well, and its not like the rest is perfect with spider cracks on the bumper etc.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Been painted


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

That sounds like a plan with the S17 because it finishes ok.
I don't use ceramics so I can't comment on that. 

The silicone blobs are likely to be in the original lacquer and have come through because it's impossible to paint over silicone. Trying to get them out could cause more problems than it's worth.

Good luck!:thumb:


----------

